# 4 month old GSD humping all the time!!



## sgsidekick (Sep 10, 2010)

Greetings! I got a beautiful GSD male who was born in May. He is very attentive to me, eager to learn, and loves to play chuck-it. But his one huge passion is humping his 2 year old doggie buddy next door. EVERY time they get together! A LOT. He doesn't hump anything or anyone else, just this one dog. 

Is this normal for a pup? He's now sporting a canine hard-on that won't stop! Can anyone advise me on this??


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Very normal dog behavior. Here's an article about it:
Dogs in Canada Oh behave: Love and mounting


----------



## sgsidekick (Sep 10, 2010)

Huh. I was always told it was a dominance thing. Now I'm told it is play sex? Sigh. My neighbor (buddy's owner) is now teasing me about my "gay" puppy.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

sgsidekick said:


> Huh. I was always told it was a dominance thing. Now I'm told it is play sex? Sigh. My neighbor (buddy's owner) is now teasing me about my "gay" puppy.


You won't get the dominance humping from a four-month old puppy - it is definitely experimenting with adult behaviours. A puppy's play is all about practicing adult behaviours - chasing things and catching them to practice hunting skills, play-fighting to practice survival of the fittest, and humping to practice, er . . . well, they don't know what it means, they are just hard-wired to act it out as a way to playfully interact with others. 

I would just calmly discourage it. Nothing wrong with it, but not a behaviour you want your dog to engage in, LOL!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

AgileGSD said:


> Very normal dog behavior. Here's an article about it:
> Dogs in Canada Oh behave: Love and mounting


Oh, love this article, thanks for posting it!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh have I got a story for you! Stosh was just 3 mos old and Uschi, our female was about 5 mos. Stosh got very very excited to the point of no return! Everything God gave him was out on display, much to my alarm, Uschi's bewilderment and his embarrassment. He couldn't walk, he cried, peeing was near impossible. I called my niece who runs the infirmary at our zoo and she said "Oh, young males do that all the time, he's just a typical boy". She did warn me that it could take hours for things to go back to where they belong and if they didn't I should put a lubricant on said boy parts to avoid further issues. I took one look at Stosh and said "You're on your own, boy" and put him in his crate for the night. It took several hours for things to right themselves, but he was fine in the morning. Happy ending is that he's never done that again! So when the commercial says if this lasts more than 4 hours seek medical attention, they're not kidding


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL My lab actually needed medical attention because the said parts can actually dry up and begin to die. After 4-5 hours of him exposed we rushed him in where they put everything back where it belonged. I'd like to say he's never done it again, but that would be a lie. He has figured out how to put it away all by himself though


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no! Now I wish I had done more for Stosh. Fortunately he didn't need that much help and he seems to have learned that experiments can go bad. I think I need to schedule his surgery soon!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah it was a no fun trip. Apparently once the area dries up the said part will not retract back in on it's own, and if left untreated become necrotic and die. I was thinking a male dog with no boy junk would look pretty funny so we fixed him right up


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That must have been a fun evening


----------



## sgsidekick (Sep 10, 2010)

Yuppers!!! Priapism. That was my poor Jethro! When I said he was sporting a hardon that wouldn't quit, I was not joking!! Had to make a trip to the emergency vet. Luckily the tech was all he needed: she lubed him up, and flipped the skin back where it was supposed to be, and everything slid back into place. But now he is sporting a cone of shame (aka The Wrecking Cone), and they actually told me to put a cold compress on him!!! Uh, not! He is barely tolerating the cone. Put a itty bitty teeny weeny cold pack on his teeny weenie? Can't even begin to imagine the circus that would turn into!! Poor baby!!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Heh. Doggie priapism. Who knew? This thread makes me kinda glad I got a girl pup.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Yea but what do you do when you have a female puppy humping too? She learned it from the guys so now she is humping the boys!!:blush:


----------



## Sonia (Dec 2, 2010)

:help:Where to start, lol, I have this same problem now.. my 4 month girl Sonia, cant seem to stop humping my left leg. lol  I noticed it usually happens after I'll play with her or do tricks. Its also getting to the point, that she does it almost 8 times a day.. if I have people over my house I'll be pretty much embarrassed if she' starts to hump.. My GF finds it amusing and also a great entertainment, :wild:

What should I do before I'll lose my left leg...? or will she grow out of it..


----------



## sgsidekick (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry about the late response. My computer had to go in for repairs, and they didn't get it back to me for over a month!!! Then the holidays hit, and , well, I forgot to come back!!

Anyway, that was exactly the problem with Jethro. We ended up at the emergency vet for them to put him back to normal. It was quick; I was still doing paperwork when I heard his yelp! It was painful (yelp), but quick and cheap. Poor puppy! They did advise me to put ice on him/it. WTH??? Let's see YOU try to ice a dog's member!!! I got him a collar and he was good to go after that. 

I also only had to scold him once or twice from trying to hump his buddy after that. No more problems. Phew!


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Sonia said:


> :help:Where to start, lol, I have this same problem now.. my 4 month girl Sonia, cant seem to stop humping my left leg. lol  I noticed it usually happens after I'll play with her or do tricks. Its also getting to the point, that she does it almost 8 times a day.. if I have people over my house I'll be pretty much embarrassed if she' starts to hump.. My GF finds it amusing and also a great entertainment, :wild:
> 
> What should I do before I'll lose my left leg...? or will she grow out of it..


That's funny, because my 2 month old boy humps my RIGHT leg. He has only done it 2 or 3 times, but I thought they wouldn't try this stuff until they were older. I was kneeling down, doing some training with him. He got overly excited, circled around me, and mounted my calf muscle.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

sgsidekick said:


> yuppers!!! Priapism. That was my poor jethro! When i said he was sporting a hardon that wouldn't quit, i was not joking!! Had to make a trip to the emergency vet. Luckily the tech was all he needed: She lubed him up, and flipped the skin back where it was supposed to be, and everything slid back into place. But now he is sporting a cone of shame (aka the wrecking cone), and they actually told me to put a cold compress on him!!! Uh, not! He is barely tolerating the cone. Put a itty bitty teeny weeny cold pack on his teeny weenie? Can't even begin to imagine the circus that would turn into!! Poor baby!!


lmao!


----------

